# This really annoyed me!!!



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't often talk badly of my experiences in Cyprus but this is one thing that really gets me going, whatever country you are in, this is pure vandalism.

Talking with a friend today who had just had his car door 'keyed'. A big gouge about 18inches long down the rear door, clearly deliberate. I was being sympathetic, having had a similar experience the other month when a four inch gash appeared on my rear door. So, in order to compare things we walked around my car to view my earlier damage.
Can you imagine my reaction (not to mention my language) when I discovered that another gouge had been made down the length of the door and on to the rear wing that was not there the previous day!

I don't know who, where, other than in Paphos area, or why this happens. My friend suggested it was locals upset at expats driving nice cars (it's only a Honda!) when they are living in poverty. I tend to think it was kids, but who knows?

Can anybody recommend a reputable car respray company in the Paphos area please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I doubt whether it would be local adults, much more likely to be kids. Unfortunately the nice well behaved kids that we found when we first moved here seem to have morfed into the same sort of little yobs that you get in most countries, including the UK.

We recently had some paintwork done to our car but I wouldn't recommend the garage. The match was atrocious and Dennis had to go to the paintshop and get some paint the right colour and make them redo it.

There is a good one on the industrial estate where one stop DIY is but they are not cheap.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

The best place is the Industrial Area in Geroskipou where the Coca Cola plant is.

We had work done there and it was excellent.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I had work done with Fitos in Geraskipou after some ex-pat reversed into me and denied it all. As it was done via my insurance, I had a loan car from them and when I collected my car it had been valeted...inside and out! Plus the repair job was good.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> I had work done with Fitos in Geraskipou after some *ex-*pat reversed into me and denied it all. As it was done via my insurance, I had a loan car from them and when I collected my car it had been valeted...inside and out! Plus the repair job was good.


 That's why I intend to get a front and rear dash cam...nobody can deny anything then!


----------

